# Enough to make a grown man cry



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I have no clue if this is the right forum for this or it should go in a different one, I'm sure the mods will move it if not. I get this package from Costco today and think to myself what the heck is this? I open it and find 5 copies of a picture of my father in his Air Force uniform from the Korean War!! I'm thinking what the....? I have the original and it is all scratched bent and discolored. Then I remember....I had asked *tzaddi (Richard)* to convert the image file for me a few months ago so I could post it in a thread I wrote as a tribute to my Dad. He converted it for me and I made the thread....and time moved on.

Well I'll be damned if Richard didn't go and get the photo touched up so it looks perfect!!!....and had 5 professional copies made for me. I don't know what to say Richard but I can tell you I had tears streaming down my cheeks for a little while there...... I have no clue how to repay this kindness. I really really appreciate what you did!!!

Here is the before shot of the pic










And here is the same pic after touching up. My camera work does not do justice to the quality of the photo....it is absolutely perfect!!










Thank you again Richard....I am pretty speechless right now!!! You're the best!


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

In a word, awesome. :tu


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Find out what the colours of the uniform where in those days and you can maybe get it in colour...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow...that's amazing...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work, and knowing Richard. He did not have it professionally done, he did it himself. I've done the same thing in photoshop for my girlfriend. It took me about 9 hours to restore it to perfect.

Nice work Richard. :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks great..Good on ya bro:tu


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow great job:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

There are some truly special people here at CS and this is a fine example


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome! :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Priceless man.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> There are some truly special people here at CS and this is a fine example


I 2nd that.

Richard - :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

George, the retouch needed to be done and it was very satisfying to have done it. Now both our hearts are filled. 

Cool!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Another example of why I love this place. 

Amazing just amazing.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, don't know what else to say.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Priceless man.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Richard and George are two reasons why CS is such a great community! :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> There are some truly special people here at CS and this is a fine example


So true!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow great job:tu:tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Richard and George are two reasons why CS is such a great community! :tu


I agree with you Bob!!!


George, I think the Mods better leave this one in Bombs!!!

That was a sweet hit!!!:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Every day I get reminded of just how great this place is!! Great Job!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Class Act Man!

That is one of the better ones that I've seen around here.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Nice work, and knowing Richard. He did not have it professionally done, he did it himself. I've done the same thing in photoshop for my girlfriend. It took me about 9 hours to restore it to perfect.
> 
> Nice work Richard. :tu


Yeah he did it himself - just had the prints made at Costco - now I'm even more in awe of the man.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

That is way too cool. :tu

Great Job Richard.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Really nice job and thought. Kind of typical for this gorilla.:tu


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

:tuNo one here or anywhere with a bigger heart or more talent than Richard! You are blessed to have those pictures George - kinda re-defines Bomb!
Jerry


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Now that gives a whole new meaning to the word 'generous.'


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm Speechless

Chas


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

That's absolutely incredible.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Now both our hearts are filled.


My wife's and mine also Richard. You are truly a class act. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

GAW said:


> :tuNo one here or anywhere with a bigger heart or more talent than Richard! You are blessed to have those pictures George - kinda re-defines Bomb!
> Jerry


I agree with you 100%, Richard is truly a gentleman and scholar. 
:tu There is a lot to like about that guy.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Definitely enough to make a grown man cry. Awesome! :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Great picture. Richard well done as always. You set a fine example of the generous nature of this community.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

awesome, so much better then any all cigar bomb. Respect.


----------

